# Phrag Cardinal



## ScientistKen (Jun 21, 2020)

My Phrag Cardinal (Andean Fire x dalessandroi) has a new bloom.


----------



## abax (Jun 21, 2020)

Lovely color and that very round pouch is delightful.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jun 22, 2020)

Nice! Hopefully these branch as they get bigger


----------



## NYEric (Jun 22, 2020)

Yay besseae hybrids! That shape is surprising. Thanks for sharing. Where did you get it?


----------



## eaborne (Jun 22, 2020)

Awesome!


----------



## tomkalina (Jun 22, 2020)

Wow! Great color.


----------



## KateL (Jun 22, 2020)

Great color and shape! I would love to see the plant.


----------



## ScientistKen (Jun 23, 2020)

KateL said:


> Great color and shape! I would love to see the plant.


The bloom fell off. The leaf span is 7 inches. The yellow leaf is the last leaf remaining from the old growth.


----------



## ScientistKen (Jun 23, 2020)

tomkalina said:


> Wow! Great color.


Thanks Tom. On the first bloom, I tried polinating it with my Rosalie Dixler but it didn't take. Maybe next year.


----------



## KateL (Jun 23, 2020)

Thanks!
(For the plant shot - gives one perspective)


----------



## cpmaniac (Jun 23, 2020)

Gorgeous bloom on a compact plant - what's not to like?


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jun 25, 2020)

Superb!


----------



## richgarrison (Jun 26, 2020)

and to anyone else wondering, no Marilyn doesn't have any of these... 2 of us have already asked


----------



## ScientistKen (Jun 26, 2020)

richgarrison said:


> and to anyone else wondering, no Marilyn doesn't have any of these... 2 of us have already asked


You can make that three.


----------



## cpmaniac (Jul 1, 2020)

I think I was the second person to contact Marilyn. By chance, I found one on eBay. Hope it's even half as nice as ScientistKen's...


----------



## NYEric (Jul 2, 2020)

Did you outbid me in Tony's auction!?


----------



## cpmaniac (Jul 2, 2020)

Yep. Sent you a message...


----------

